# Talbot Workshop Manual



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

We have just purchased a 1991 Talbot Express Autostratus motorhome.Can anybody help with a workshop manual or any relevant information? We know nothing of the base vehicle except:
From the log book it is a 1971cc.petrol engine. From our observations it is a push-rod engine with carburettor.Engine runs sweetly but seems under -powered. That's about it.
Thanks.
Nick and Chris


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Official workshop manuals are few and far between.

If you can't get hold of one, the 'Peter Russek' manuals are a good starter (far more than a simple owners manual)

Google brings up various sources for them.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Talbot Express manual*

Thanks for that info. Have had a look through his works and there may be something suitable there.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

http://www.autobooksdirect.com/russek-talbot.htm

(the petrol version) is a good link.

Engine is a detuned version of the same capacity unit used in Peugeuot cars at the time.

A diesel CK version was reviewed in Which Motorcaravan in Dec 1991.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Manual*

That's the one we found. Thanks.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Also here...

http://www.no1gear.com/recycledparts.html

Workshop manuals, all models .....

Talbot Express petrol, diesel, Fiat Ducato 1.9, 2.5, 2.8, Citroen Relay 1.9, 2.5, 2.8 and Boxer

..... Phone with detail when ordering .....

Remember, a manual costs less than half an 
hour's labour charge - that's helpful!!


----------



## 97620 (Feb 8, 2006)

I also have a talbot express petrol engined camper ,yes they are a bit underpowered but they are less stressed because of this, and without a cam belt are less likely to self destruct,anyway here is a link for you which you may find of use untill you get a book. http://www.jktowers.fsnet.co.uk/motorhome/


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks all, for the great links. Haven't had tiime to read thoroughly but there seem to be some very useful and helpful information. Spending time getting the leisure side of things working properly at present as the previous owners only seem to have run things whilst hooked up to the mains.
Thanks again.


----------



## newcamper123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello

if anyone can help me please, I am looking for a Talbot Express Camelot 2 berth camper 2.0 liter diesel engine 1993 year Manual


----------

